# 6 wheel truck Heavy Weight Passenger Cars



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got three Aristo Craft B&O Heavy Weight Passenger cars.

I've read that some people have problems with derailing due to the 6 wheel trucks. 
My layout is on two tables connected by two aluminum box girder beams. 
So everything is pretty much level. I am using 8 foot dia curves.

Do you think I'll have any problem with derailing? If so, would removing one axle on each truck possibly cure the derailing issue?


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

What is your min diameter? I had a problem with 10 diameter turnout (Aristros wide angle). but no problem with 12 diameter curves or USA 12 ft. turnouts. As an experiment I took the center wheel out and ran them on the 10 ft turnouts with no problems. apparently the long trucks did not like anything but perfect track and turnouts.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

A friend was able to purchase 4 wheel trucks to cure the problem. He then resold the 6 wheel trucks. 
LAO


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy 
try it if they derail than pull center wheels should fix it i put smaller dia. wheels in the center and it fixed it for me. 
Dick


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I regularly pull 6 axle heavyweight cars up a grade and around 8' dia curves with no problem. One thing to be very careful about is the lateral levelness of the track. If it isn't exactly level, make sure the outer rail is the lower rail.


Ed


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'll have to have my son stand by the approach to the two bridges in case they derail right before the bridges. It's 40 inches to the cement floor. It's would be bad enough if one or all the coaches took the dive, but I'd really be pi$$ if they took the locomotive with them. Smaller wheels in the middle is an interesting idea. My mainline is all 10 foot dia and 10 ft / wide switches. I plan to buy some more Aristo Craft Wide / 10 ft switches to replace some 4 footer I have in my frt yard.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, between derailing and acting like bricks when they stayed on the track I didn't have any problems. My curves are 10' diameter Aristo. Some where I heard that they redesigned the 6 wheel trucks sometime after I bought mine. I solved the problem by removing the center axle. No problems since. You would have to use the one foot rule to even see the axle is missing, and maybe not even then. I have no idea how they would work on 8' diameter curves. Chuck


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Randy, 
Could you just push, or pull, one car around by hand first? 
And then maybe if that works, couple two together and try that. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Kind of pricey but I use ballbearing wheel sets on mine. Rolls around a curve like it was straight track.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, That's a good idea. I can push a car or two around part of the layout.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Randy, 
LGB ball bearing wheelsets will make them work very well on 8ft dia curves and turnouts. Yes, they're expensive...but the sound and look of tri-axle trucks are worth it! Plus...Your engines will thank you, and you will get superior power pickup for the interior lighting of each car.


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

Randy, I am not an expert, but when I designed my six wheel trucks, I made sure that the center axle was able to move laterally to not be in conflict with the two outside axles. If the center axle is too rigid, meaning, not able to move laterally, that might cause the other axles to lift, just a suggestion. Bob.


----------

